
Original Apple I computer up for auction - kjhughes
http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/24/technology/enterprise/apple-i-christies/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
======
zw123456
I wonder how long before unscrupulous individuals figure out a way to
counterfeit Apple I's.

